# Mieseste (Lack-) Qualität und keinerlei Kundenservice = Giant



## dhracerviersen (21. August 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

leider muss ich meinem Frust nun auf diesem Weg Luft machen, da es mir seit 2,5 Monaten nicht möglich ist, mit der Serviceabteilung von Giant in Kontakt zu treten.

Der Sachverhalt:

Mitte Mai kaufte ich ein Giant Trance 2017 1.5 Ltd. in Größe M. Die Freude über das neue Rad wich bereits nach 2! Touren massive Enttäuschung: Der gesamte Hinterbau und das Tretlager hatten nach 5 Fahrstunden dermaßen viele Lackplatzer und Beschädigungen wie ich sie sonst noch nicht mal an zwei Jahren alten Bikes gesehen habe. Daraufhin habe ich meinen Händler kontaktiert und die Sachlage geschildert. Der Händler bestätigte auch sofort, dass ein solcher Zustand des Rades natürlich nicht sein dürfte und kontaktierte Giant. Nach einiger Zeit, ca. 2-3 Wochen, erhielt ich die Nachricht, das Giant sich gemeldet hätte und ich aus Kulanz einen neuen Hinterbau bekommen würde. Diese müsse ich aber selber einbauen. Dazu kam noch der Hinweis, ich solle den Rahmen besser komplett abkleben, da der Lack nicht so stabil wäre…

Gesagt getan; der Hinterbau kam, ich habe ihn selbstständig gewechselt (Spezialwerkzeug, Drehmomentschlüssel etc. ist zum Glück vorhanden, trotzdem eine recht aufwendige Sache). Zudem habe ich mir extra KFZ-Folie besorgt und den gesamten Hinterbau sowie das Unterrohr des Hauptrahmens sorgfältig abgeklebt und gehofft, nun Ruhe zu haben.

Dann die nächste Fahrt – und beim anschließenden Putzen die erneute Ernüchterung: Wieder massive Lackschäden, immer exakt an den Stellen, die von der Folie nicht abgedeckt werden konnten, dazu bereits nach drei Touren komplett auf geschliffene Zugführungen/Stellen des Tretlagers. Auch die Carbonanlenkung des Dämpfers hat einiges abbekommen.

Nun schon ziemlich frustriert (es handelt sich hier ja nicht um ein billiges Baumarktbike sondern um ein knapp 3000 € teures Sportgerät) habe ich versucht, Giant direkt zu kontaktieren. Leider ist das ausschließlich über die anonyme [email protected] Mailadresse möglich. Dort wurde mir (immer noch anonym) geantwortet, man bräuchte Bilder und die Rahmennummer. Beides sendete ich unverzüglich an besagte Mailadresse. Dies ist nun gut 1,5 Monate her. Bis heute erfolgte trotz mittlerweile fünf Nachfragen keinerlei Reaktion/Lösungsvorschlag.

Da es mir beim besten Willen nicht möglich ist, eine einvernehmliche Lösung mit Giant zu finden oder anderweitig in Kontakt mit dem Kundenservice zu treten, bleibt mir leider nur, hier öffentlich vor dieser Marke und der miserablen Qualität zu warnen L

Und noch eine Anmerkung: Bei keinem der bekannten Versender (Radon, Canyon, Rose) habe ich jemals ähnlich miese Erfahrung, weder mit der Qualität noch mit dem Service machen müssen… Und das, wo doch grade Qualität und Service angeblich die Stärken der Fachmarken sein sollen!

Es kann ja immer sein, das man mal Pech mit dem gelieferten Modell hat und ein Montagsmodell erwischt hat – wenn dann aber nicht einmal ansatzweise ein Wille seitens des Herstellers erkennbar ist, den offensichtlichen Mangel zu beseitigen, dann stimmt etwas ganz gewaltig nicht.

Bei Interesse stelle ich gerne den gesamten Mailverlauf (leider recht einseitig) sowie alle Bilder/Dokumentationen zu den diversen Schäden zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (21. August 2017)

dhracerviersen schrieb:


> es handelt sich hier ja nicht um ein billiges Baumarktbike sondern um ein knapp 3000 € teures Sportgerät


3k sind leider mittlerweile billige Baumarktbikes, gelten doch Laufräder für 2k als fair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (21. August 2017)

Oh oh- gleich kommt hier sicher ein Giant-Fanboy aus dem Forum und macht Dich nieder.

Mein Beileid - ungefähr die gleiche Leier hatte ich mal mit einem Versender aus Koblenz.

Mittlerweile versuche ich eher vorher genau diesen Punkt im Vorfeld abzuklopfen und mein Geld zu solchen Marken oder Shops zu schieben wo der AfterSales Service passt.


----------



## aibeekey (21. August 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Oh oh- gleich kommt hier sicher ein Giant-Fanboy aus dem Forum und macht Dich nieder.



Dass der Lack nix hält, steht doch überall im Forum. 
Entweder man klebt alles ab, oder man benutzt die Bikes einfach. Sind doch in 3 Jahren eh nix mehr wert, vollkommen egal ob der Lack noch wie neu ist, oder nicht.

Alternative: eloxierte Rahmen, mein ehemaliger eloxierter Rahmen des Versenders aus Koblenz sah auch nach Jahren noch top aus.


----------



## systemgewicht (21. August 2017)

Dein Geschäftspartner ist der Händler, ist der Händler, ist der Händler.


----------



## dhracerviersen (21. August 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Dein Geschäftspartner ist der Händler, ist der Händler, ist der Händler.



...das ist korrekt! Die mangelhafte Ware kommt trotzdem vom Hersteller. Und der erste Kontakt war auch mein Händler (s.o.)


----------



## rzOne20 (21. August 2017)

NA dann zeig mal her paar Fotos...


----------



## dhracerviersen (21. August 2017)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> NA dann zeig mal her paar Fotos...



Alle Bilder nach zwei bzw. drei Touren:


----------



## D0wnhill (22. August 2017)

Scheint einfach billig produziert worden zu sein...minderwertige Werkstoffe...
Tut mir auch echt mega Leid für Dich...Ich hab hier bei mir nen offiziellen Giant Store wo ich auch schon öfter mal Kleinigkeiten gekauft habe,Handschuhe usw.
Was mir aufgefallen ist,die Leute die da arbeiten und auch so alles fühlt sich einfach nicht nach Biking an.
Die Kunden die da rumlaufen das selbe,irgendwelche unsportlichen Schnösel die wohl eher nicht wirklich rocken mit dem Bikes...
Glaube heute sind viele Bikes gar nicht so wirklich dafür gemacht richtig gefahren zu werden...Hab auch schon teure Bikes von Freunden gesehen von denen ich Haptik mäßig nicht überzeugt war nach dem ersten Eindruck.
In diesem Sinne,echte Qualität wird wohl immer seltener !
Lass den Kopf nicht hängen,ich würde das evtl verticken und dann nie wieder was von denen kaufen,fertig



PS: Kommst Du aus Viersen ? Wenn ja pack das Bike doch ein und fahr zum Store in Düsseldorf.Da kannste die direkt konfrontieren.Wenn die nochmal nachbessern würden könntest Du es dann direkt verticken


----------



## dhracerviersen (22. August 2017)

Update: Ich habe gestern Nachmittag nach nochmaligem Nachhaken eine kurze Antwort von Giant bekommen (leider wieder anonym)

Fazit: Es ist normal, dass das Rad so aussieht, das ist sei kein Material/Lackfehler, sondern ganz normale Abnutzung. So sähe ein Rad nach 2-3 Touren eben aus! Wenn mich das stören würde, müsste ich das Rad noch sorgfältiger abkleben. Ich denke, das sagt alles über das eigene Qualitätsverständnis von Giant....


----------



## EddyAC (22. August 2017)

dhracerviersen schrieb:


> Update: Ich habe gestern Nachmittag nach nochmaligem Nachhaken eine kurze Antwort von Giant bekommen (leider wieder anonym)
> 
> Fazit: Es ist normal, dass das Rad so aussieht, das ist sei kein Material/Lackfehler, sondern ganz normale Abnutzung. So sähe ein Rad nach 2-3 Touren eben aus! Wenn mich das stören würde, müsste ich das Rad noch sorgfältiger abkleben. Ich denke, das sagt alles über das eigene Qualitätsverständnis von Giant....


Ich schließe mich der Meinung zur Lack Qualität an. 
Hatte mal ein Radon Slide mit eloxiertem Rahmen, das sah nach 1500 km aus, wie gerade ausgepackt. 
Mein Focus SAM sieht auch noch top aus. 
Mein Reign hat zwar nach knapp 200 km trockenem Waldboden keine Blessuren, aber man sieht hier und da schnell Montagespuren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastclimber (22. August 2017)

Muss meines mal putzen, ob das auch so aussieht


----------



## aibeekey (22. August 2017)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Muss meines mal putzen, ob das auch so aussieht



Lass das bloß! Steine, die gegen eingetrockneten Dreck fliegen, können keinen Lack abplatzen lassen 

Zumindest handhabe ich das so


----------



## Normansbike (22. August 2017)

dhracerviersen schrieb:


> Alle Bilder nach zwei bzw. drei Touren:


Hier bringt dir leider die Folie nur was wenn sie drauf bleibt, beim abziehen wird warscheinlich ebenfalls der Lack stellenweise mit abgetragen.
Hierfür ist meiner Meinung nach der falsche Untergrund/ Primer schuld.

Falls du in meiner Nähe wohnst schaue ich es mir gerne mal an!

Norman aus Bonn


----------



## platt_ziege (19. Juli 2018)

krasse nummer!
das macht mir ja wie üblich in diesem land keine sooo dolle hoffnung, wenn ich denen jetzt eine letzte chance für eine spielfreie sattelstütze gebe...


----------



## hardtails (19. Juli 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> krasse nummer!
> das macht mir ja wie üblich in diesem land keine sooo dolle hoffnung, wenn ich denen jetzt eine letzte chance für eine spielfreie sattelstütze gebe...



danke merkel!


----------



## platt_ziege (19. Juli 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> danke merkel!


???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hundepulli (20. Juli 2018)

dhracerviersen schrieb:


> Alle Bilder nach zwei bzw. drei Touren:



Das ist normal, Lack eben. Soll ich mal Fotos von meinem Reign posten? Das habe ich zum Teil schon komplett entlackt (leicht übertrieben). Das ist halt ein MTB und wenn man es artgerecht bewegt, hat es halt entsprechende Gebrauchsspuren. Da hilft nur ein eloxiertes Rad zu kaufen, oder es penibel komplett abzukleben. Man kann aber auch einfach in der Zeit eine Runde fahren und sich am Fahren erfreuen.


----------



## chrisgmny (20. Juli 2018)

hundepulli schrieb:


> Das ist normal, Lack eben. Soll ich mal Fotos von meinem Reign posten? Das habe ich zum Teil schon komplett entlackt (leicht übertrieben). Das ist halt ein MTB und wenn man es artgerecht bewegt, hat es halt entsprechende Gebrauchsspuren. Da hilft nur ein eloxiertes Rad zu kaufen, oder es penibel komplett abzukleben. Man kann aber auch einfach in der Zeit eine Runde fahren und sich am Fahren erfreuen.



Ist halt ein Sportgerät und darf irgendwann auch so aussehen. Allerdings ist es schon ärgerlich, wenn nach wenigen Ausfahrten das Ding aussieht wie mit Schrot beschossen. Ich muss sagen, ich mag mein neues Reign wirklich sehr, aber lacktechnisch ist hier noch einiges an Luft nach oben. Allerdings sieht meins nun noch nicht so aus wie das vom Threadersteller. Aber da wo die Zéfal Folie net hinkommt, hat's eben auch schon Einschläge. Auch eloxierte Räder sehen teilweise net viel besser aus. Is vielleicht ein generelles Problem. Btw. ich habe mir vorm Kauf 3x1.5er Reigns angeschaut (Nasslack glaub ich) und an allen hatte ich lackmäßig iwas zu bemängeln.


----------



## systemgewicht (20. Juli 2018)

Es gibt Hersteller die an den am stärksten gefährdeten Stellen schon ab Werk Schutzfolie aufkleben...


----------



## rmaurer (26. Juli 2018)

Wow Wahnsinn, mein Rahmen schaut nach 3.5 Jahren da noch besser aus!

Das Schadensbild mit teils großflächigen Lackabplatzungen erweckt den Eindruck dass der Rahmen ohne vorherige Grundierung direkt lackiert wurde wodurch der Lack schlechter hält und punktuelle Schäden ganze Löcher in die Lackschicht reissen. Das sollte sich mal ein Profi ansehen, eventuell hat Giant hier in der Produktion ja einen Fehler gemacht.

Es wäre interessant zu wissen wo durch gefahren bist, feuchter, grober Schotter klebt z.b. super am Reifen und spritzt dann weg wie eine Streubombe

Ich würde alle Löcher mal mit Lackstift oder Superkleber überdecken, sonst wird der Lack mit der Zeit unterwandert und das Bike schaut bald aus wie ein Leopard.


----------



## demlak (29. Juli 2018)

An die Leute die meinen "ist ein Sportgerät, heul nicht rum":
Danke! Danke für so eine Einstellung. So eine Einstellung ist Schuld am Qualitätsverfall. Ihr scheint das Geld ja zu scheißen.
So einen Qualitätsmangel hats ja nicht mal bei 200 Euro Baumarkt-Rädern.

@dhracerviersen
Bei dem Schadensbild würde ich gar nicht groß nachdenken und den ganzen Rahmen bzw. das ganze Bike reklamieren. Die Nachbesserung ohne Kostenaufwand (und da gehören auch die Kosten für Werkstattarbeiten mit rein) liegt in der Hand des Händlers. Ein Schadensbild in diesem Umfang nach so wenigem Gebrauch ist wohl ziemlich eindeutig als mangelhafte (ab Werk) Ware zu deklarieren.
Nach hiesigem Recht ist der Händler in den ersten 6 Monaten in der Bringschuld, wenn es um den Nachweis geht ob es Materialfehler oder Anwendungsfehler ist. Sprich: in den ersten 6 Monaten bist du nicht in der Situation nachweisen zu müssen ob du das Bike sachgemäß oder unsachgemäß verwendet hast. Das Problem bleibt beim Händler und er muss dir nachweisen, dass du was falsch gemacht hast. Dieses Verbraucherrecht würde ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen (vor Allem bei diesem heftigen Schadensbild) nutzen.
Wenn der Händler nicht nach 2 mal reparieren einen mangel-freien Zustand erreichen kann, hast du das RECHT, dein Geld komplett und ohne Abzüge zurück zu verlangen. Auch das würde ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken machen.

Was möglich wäre: eine Einigung auf Teilrückzahlung. Sprich: Du machst mit dem Händler einen Deal aus, dass du die mangelhafte Ware behältst, wenn er dir Betrag X wieder auszahlt. Und Lackschäden in dem Ausmaße bei einem 3000 Euro Rad, würde ich, in Anbetracht der Margen die hinter solchen Bikes stecken, nicht unter 400 Euro beziffern - eher 600 Euro.

(nicht abschließend) hilfreich: https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...rechte/nachbesserung-und-ersatzlieferung-5068


p.s. bei meinem Reign 2 ltd 2016 sieht der Hinterbau auch aus wie sau. Aber BEI WEITEM nicht so schlimm wie deiner. Und ich fahre das Bike seit bald 2 Jahren.


p.p.s. Huch, das is ja ein uralter Thread. der Threadersteller war ja schon ein Jahr nicht mehr angemeldet.


----------



## platt_ziege (1. August 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> p.p.s. Huch, das is ja ein uralter Thread. der Threadersteller war ja schon ein Jahr nicht mehr angemeldet.


macht doch nix.
es ist mehr als notwendig diese ganzen bodenlosen frechheiten festzuhalten, da es ja allen viel viel viel zu gut geht.
hab grad mit diesem scheissladen foniert. ergebniss für heute: miese laune und wie üblich schaum vorm mund...
wem man das alles zu verdanken hat, hast du ja bereits erwähnt, auch wenn es die meisten nicht begreifen bzw. konsequenzen draus ziehen


----------



## lut_we (2. September 2019)

Weiß jemand wie es mit der Garantie bei Giant aussieht beim überlackieren ? Oder gibt es irgendwelche Vertrags Lackierer von Giant wo die Garantie nicht verfällt?


----------

